# EZ Dumper closes it's doors



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

EZ-Dumper is no more they have filed Chapter 7 and closed the doors.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

when and where's the liquidation sale??

wow, theyve been around since before i was born.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

06HD BOSS;573456 said:


> when and where's the liquidation sale??.


I don't know, my truckcraft salesman sent me a newspaper article. They said no one was answering the phones. I'm sure I'll see the auction ad when it comes out.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i googled it and saw that they originally filed back in Dec 06. so i guess its been a while coming. thats too bad though.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

wow, i guess between truck craft, and maxi-dump, theres not alot room , high cost of steel too


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes they closed but Bri Mar has bought them out. The guys who own Brimar use to work for easy dumper years ago and then quit and went out on their own.

Regards Mike


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

damn that sucks i just got an ez dumper this year, btw does anyone know what i can do for the bottom so it doesnt start to rust because some of the paint is starting to peel now.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Enzo;573969 said:


> damn that sucks i just got an ez dumper this year, btw does anyone know what i can do for the bottom so it doesnt start to rust because some of the paint is starting to peel now.


You can actually put smooth Line-X on the bottom. The guy told me he could spray it smooth when I got my truck done. It would be kind of expensive though.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

I just called them and they did answer the phone. I asked if they were still open and the guy wanted to know why I wanted to know. I told him that I had heard they had shut their doors. He then wanted to know if we were a dealer or if I was looking for a dealer.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

flykelley;573898 said:


> Yes they closed but Bri Mar has bought them out. The guys who own Brimar use to work for easy dumper years ago and then quit and went out on their own.
> 
> Regards Mike


hey welcome back fly. its been a while since i seen your name pop up. i was actually just thinking of you the other week while looking at new trucks. i remembered those coupons you talked about a couple times.


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Did they really file chapter 7 BK? I have an account with them and they keep calling me for payment EVEN though it is not due for 20 more days?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

kandklandscape0;575951 said:


> Did they really file chapter 7 BK? I have an account with them and they keep calling me for payment EVEN though it is not due for 20 more days?


thats really bad , calling before the payment is due -


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, what should I do? Send it out? Im sure anything after you file for Bankruptcy would be illegal if you would collect payment on correct? Should I consult my attorney on this one?

The guy told me that if I was not sending payment by the end of next week, then he would contact there company lawyer, well I said how can you do that when the payment is not even due yet?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

im not sure, you really need to talk to a an attorny

ill tell you what, if they are hurting for money that bad, i would tell them to just take it to there lawyer, then offer to settle the entire account for 50% , great way to save your self money, i mean if they are going to act like that -


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;575970 said:


> im not sure, you really need to talk to a an attorny
> 
> ill tell you what, if they are hurting for money that bad, i would tell them to just take it to there lawyer, then offer to settle the entire account for 50% , great way to save your self money, i mean if they are going to act like that -


If that's how you like to do buisness. I would just wait untill the bill is due and pay it, no sense kicking someone when they are down. They shouldn't have called you but desperate times call for desperate measures. JMO


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JD Dave;575971 said:


> If that's how you like to do buisness. I would just wait untill the bill is due and pay it, no sense kicking someone when they are down. They shouldn't have called you but desperate times call for desperate measures. JMO


heres the difference, my payment is due on a certain day, it will be paid by that day , just because your in a tight spot is no reason to bug me. now heres the simpathetic part... like you say , desperate times... if they call and say , we are tring to collect early for ______ blank , reason... i would probably just pay , assuming i have no other problems with them. i have no problem making an early payment to help out a company if they ask for it. but you do this month , and i would bet 20 days from now , you will be making another payment, soo 3 moths will have passed and you will have paid 5 months payments. snow plowers might have had a good yr last year, but just like the rest of the economy , we too can hurt for business, fuel is up, hows that effect your buttom line? salt is up? u get the point.

threaten me with an attorney, and the payment isnt even due..... WAY OUT OF LINE, asking nicly is one thing... go ahead and threaten me.... and ill just hold out... i would with hold payment 3 months, then make them settle... clearly if they are going to threaten me , this is not a company i would plan on doing business with again .

now , if you really want to help them out. call them , explain you really think they are out of line, and make the payment. if they do it again.... then at least you gave them a second chance.... i really dont see it as wrong , if they are going to act like that,im not hear to play games


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

kandklandscape0;575968 said:


> Well, what should I do? Send it out? Im sure anything after you file for Bankruptcy would be illegal if you would collect payment on correct? Should I consult my attorney on this one?
> 
> The guy told me that if I was not sending payment by the end of next week, then he would contact there company lawyer, well I said how can you do that when the payment is not even due yet?


 I doubt they will negotiate your debt. They are no longer scrambling to save the ship, it's sunk. They are just putting everything they can in the lifeboats.

Here's a little about the basics

http://www.uscourts.gov/bankruptcycourts/bankruptcybasics/chapter7.html#work


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

If they are calling you before the payment is due..... and if they are being threatening and harassing... the life boats must be sinking too, and i would be willing to bet they would. depending on how long ur loan is with them. as JD said, i would try not to kick someone when they are down, but i have no problem, if thats how they do business.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

elite1msmith;576138 said:


> If they are calling you before the payment is due..... and if they are being threatening and harassing... the life boats must be sinking too, and i would be willing to bet they would. depending on how long ur loan is with them. as JD said, i would try not to kick someone when they are down, but i have no problem, if thats how they do business.


I do agree with you Elite, they shouldn't have even called. The bottom line is you owe them the money.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

my point being , im fine with the call (it is out of line) providing its of a friendly nature..... not when it starts involving the words lawyer.... normally at that point i just say " well Sir, as a protection to myself, i will no longer be handleing this account, i will refure your selfs dirrectly to my laywer, and maybe you to can figure this out together. as of this moment im placing your account on hold until i hear other wise from my attorney , as i do not like being threatened


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

06HD BOSS;574003 said:


> hey welcome back fly. its been a while since i seen your name pop up. i was actually just thinking of you the other week while looking at new trucks. i remembered those coupons you talked about a couple times.


Yea Im back, Been real busy this summer. I can still get anybody a discount on GM trucks. If you or anybody needs one send me a PM. I will checking the site pretty much everyday now.

Regards Mike


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I agree elite, though I would still make my payment on time. Once a threat like that was made any other communication would stop. Hey, I have asked and been asked to make payments early before, if I had it available I did. The same thing with more time for payments, like an extra 15 days, I asked for on a large mulch pruchase this year. Because of poor weather I was sitting on the product. The company gave me the 15 days with no charges because they wanted me to pay and come back for more. Its good business and I have done the same.

Too bad for ez dumper, they had been around for a long time, and had a good prduct. I am not sure if they came up with the insert idea or not, but there's not a lot of room for innovation in the market, 6ft-8ft steel, stainless and aluminum, so its sad to see one of the originators go.

Kind of like the decline in truck bed spray liners. 8-9 years ago the idea took off, there were tons of them here. Now they saturated thearket and did all the old trucks. Trucks are starting to come form the factory lined so now there are just 2 companies left here.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

flykelley;576178 said:


> Yea Im back, Been real busy this summer. I can still get anybody a discount on GM trucks. If you or anybody needs one send me a PM. I will checking the site pretty much everyday now.
> 
> Regards Mike


Wish I knew that a couple months ago Mike. :crying: I just bought an 08 GMC 3/4 ton. Oh well. Maybe next time. :waving:


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but did this company go out of business or was it revived?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

woodchuckcanuck;851105 said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread but did this company go out of business or was it revived?


They're still in business but the company is out of Pennsylvania and the inserts are mirror image to Bri-Mar. How do I know? I just bought one a couple weeks ago!


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok. Would you mind if I ask, what you paid for it?


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

woodchuckcanuck;851267 said:


> Ok. Would you mind if I ask, what you paid for it?


I had the option of driving to Rhode Island and having one installed with tarp and cab protector for $2825. I checked with my local trailer guy and asked him how much for the same setup installed with tarp and cab protector and he said $3100. So I saved the trip to RI and have my local guy for service and support. I think the extra $$ was worth it...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

For sure, just in gas alone.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

MOWBIZZ;851317 said:


> ... how much for the same setup installed with tarp and cab protector and he said $3100. ...


Just to compare, I'm in Canada tymusic so I got a quote today and here's what they want...I'll convert to US using a generous 10% exchange rate.

8 ft dump (only) - $3,000 US
cab protector - $270 US
installation - $450 US
13% sales tax - $435 US

total - $4,155 US :angry::angry:

Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

woodchuckcanuck;851360 said:


> Just to compare, I'm in Canada tymusic so I got a quote today and here's what they want...I'll convert to US using a generous 10% exchange rate.
> 
> 8 ft dump (only) - $3,000 US
> cab protector - $270 US
> ...


13% sales tax! Is that what it is over there? Holy smokes batman.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

woodchuckcanuck;851360 said:


> Just to compare, I'm in Canada tymusic so I got a quote today and here's what they want...I'll convert to US using a generous 10% exchange rate.
> 
> 8 ft dump (only) - $3,000 US
> cab protector - $270 US
> ...


Well, if you could justify driving down from NS, perhaps with a small trailer, you could buy one in RI and trailer it back and install yourself. Cash and carry prices are quite a bit less. Of course, you would probably have to fork over duty when crossing the border...maybe you could find a decent used one??


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, 13% tax on everything except basic necessities, like most foods.

If I knew where in RI I'd map it out to see what the distance would be. I'd not bother with a trailer, just strap the dumper in the bed of the truck and "turn and burn". Most likely not worth it though. I say that because just to get to the bottom of Maine would take about 12 hours (one way) of straight driving. Did that once before. The dumps are made in the USA so there would be no duty (as per free trade agreement) but the border would collect the 13% tax by by calculating the Cdn dollar value at the time of importing.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Unless of course I found a used one for sale in the US, installed it there and then when I crossed the border, say that it was already on there. Its always a gamble.


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll just through this out there...anybody interested in a "group buy" for ez-dumpers? I can get a really good shipping rate on 5 or more. Probably only worthwhile for Maritimers since you'd have to travel to pick them up here. Can save +$500 on shipping of a single dumper as opposed to a group.


----------



## emeraldgreen (Sep 17, 2004)

EZ Dumper is located here in my hometown. They were sold a few years ago, and the new owner basically ran the company into the ground. They then liquidated at auction and the previous owner bought the business back and is up and operating with dump inserts, with plans to re-vamp the trailer line soon.
The owner is Nick Turrano, you may want to try to contact him directly to see if you can workout a deal. I'll try to locate his contact info. He also owns and operates Blue Ridge Cookery, fabricating outdoor cookers.
Bob


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Bob,
Thanks for the info but I've already been in contact with his office.  I didn't speak with Mr Turrano directly, I spoke a lady at the office who coordinates shipping. That's why I want to set up a group buy because I want to purchase direct.

Anybody that wants to be in on this group buy, send me a PM. We will set up a group email so as new buyers come on board, everybody can be updated at the same time.

Jim


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

woodchuckcanuck;851954 said:


> Yes, 13% tax on everything except basic necessities, like most foods.
> 
> If I knew where in RI I'd map it out to see what the distance would be. I'd not bother with a trailer, just strap the dumper in the bed of the truck and "turn and burn". Most likely not worth it though. I say that because just to get to the bottom of Maine would take about 12 hours (one way) of straight driving. Did that once before. The dumps are made in the USA so there would be no duty (as per free trade agreement) but the border would collect the 13% tax by by calculating the Cdn dollar value at the time of importing.


The place in RI is in Smithfield....on 8 rocky hill road. Do a google on that and you will see their business. They call themselves EZ Dumper but I don't know if they are affiliated with the parent company??


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Ohh, that's only 2500km (1500miles)  Let's see, add to that $600 for gas  , then there's meals and hotel and 2 spoiled days from work. "I don't think so Tim."


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

woodchuckcanuck;852330 said:


> Ohh, that's only 2500km (1500miles)  Let's see, add to that $600 for gas  , then there's meals and hotel and 2 spoiled days from work. "I don't think so Tim."


WOW...you are "up there" tymusic

I think I was picturing New Brunswick in my head...Novi is a haul...:waving:


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Sep 15, 2009)

I used to live in central Newfoundland. Just to get from where I'm at now to where I used to be required a 8 road road trip plus a ferry crossing that was anywhere between 6-12 hrs depending on the time of year. And that was one way.

I consider Nova Scotia close, but still too far for the conveniences for price and selection :crying: in the US to make it a worthwhile road trip unless I was hauling back a flat bed full of dumpers.


----------

